
QEMU Advent Calendar 2016 - ingve
http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/2016/
======
kashyapc
We still have some slots left for the 2016 edition, so feel free to contact
(info at the bottom of the website) if you have a cool disk image to
contribute.

